# New in watercolor



## marki (Oct 11, 2012)

Greetings to all on the forum. Am new in watercolor painting and new in this forum. A few years have been working with oils - only as a hobby. However, some of my work has gained new owners. A month ago, I first attempts with watercolors. I mostly paint landscapes and am autodidact painter.


----------



## marki (Oct 11, 2012)

try to post one of my watercolors


----------

